# Medical Expense Claim



## richkidd (8 Jan 2008)

After paying 500 euro for a vasectomy and not being able to claim this on private insurance can I make a claim on the Med1 form or is this just purely for prescriptions.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jan 2008)

500e that was a snip! sorry.
think you should be able to apply for it on your med 1, note the current form on the revenue site is out of date as it still has the 125e excess
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

MED1 is not just for prescriptions - it also covers certain other medical expenses. If it's not clear whether or not your procedure is covered then ask _Revenue_.


> [broken link removed]
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


----------



## Clarkey (8 Jan 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> 500e that was a snip! sorry.
> think you should be able to apply for it on your med 1, note the current form on the revenue site is out of date as it still has the 125e excess
> [broken link removed]


 
Med1 has form stating "Total deductions". Just enter Nil in this box. Revenue will not deduct €125/€250 for 2007 claims.


----------



## cookie1 (8 Jan 2008)

I'm about to make a claim on medical expenses for the past 4 years....i understand that I can make my 2007 claim on-line but do i have to fill in 3 seperate Med 1 forms for the previous years?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Are you sure that 2007 is the furthest back that you can see on your _PAYE Self Service _account? I seem to recall seeing earlier years but maybe that's because I registered as soon as the system was set up? If so then you probably do need to fill out separate _MED1 _forms for 2004, 2005 and 2006.


----------



## seantheman (10 Jan 2008)

cookie1 said:


> I'm about to make a claim on medical expenses for the past 4 years....i understand that I can make my 2007 claim on-line but do i have to fill in 3 seperate Med 1 forms for the previous years?


cookie, how can ye remember how much ye paid out 3 years ago, did ye keep notes? if i asked my doc for a printout of fees paid in a calender year would he do this, also with chemist do they keep these records linked to pps no. finally my wife suffers from migraine and eats anadins like smarties can ye claim for this type of non perscription medication? thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

Well to claim _MED1/2 _expenses you *need *to have receipts and keep them for 6 years in case Revenue ever ask you to vouch for such claims. Your _GP _and/or pharmacist may be able to provide copies of receipts.

You cannot claim for non prescription over the counter drugs.


----------



## seantheman (10 Jan 2008)

thanks for clearing that up clubman


----------



## Joe1234 (10 Jan 2008)

seantheman said:


> my wife suffers from migraine and eats anadins like smarties can ye claim for this type of non perscription medication? thanks.



Even if they are over the counter medecine, can they still be claimed if they are prescribed by a doctor?  The Med1 form seems to indicate that whatever is prescribed can be claimed.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Even if they are over the counter medecine, can they still be claimed if they are prescribed by a doctor?  The Med1 form seems to indicate that whatever is prescribed can be claimed.


Not sure: (a) do doctors ever prescribe _OTC _drugs and (b) do you get _MED1 _relief only on drugs for which you have a prescription?


----------



## Janet (10 Jan 2008)

Yes, sometimes a doctor can prescribe something which is also available over the counter.  I've had a doctor do this for me in the case of eye-drops for dealing with a hayfever allergy type reaction I had a couple of years.  He could only prescribe a bigger bottle but the bigger bottle on prescription cost not that much more than the smaller one over the counter and because it was prescription I was able to claim half back from HSA and then also add the amount to my tax claim form (obviously deducting the cash received from HSA at the end of the form).


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

So...


You buy a packet of aspirin off your own bat - no tax relief
Your doctor writes a prescription for aspirin - qualifies for tax relief
Your doctor says "take two aspirin" but does not write a prescription - no tax relief
Is that correct?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> So...
> 
> You buy a packet of aspirin off your own bat - no tax relief
> Your doctor writes a prescription for aspirin - qualifies for tax relief
> ...


 
Pretty much, yes.

Much like you go to optician for eye test, not allowable as it's "routine optical". You go to a doctor who is an opthalmic surgeon, he gives you the eye test, that's allowable as its a "doctor fee" . It goes on the qualifications as a medical practitioner rather than what was done.


----------



## TheFatMan (28 Feb 2009)

Hi Folks 
Bad news, just got audited for med expenses for 2008.
Not a big suprise as had nearly 9K of med expenses as we had anklebiter number 2 in Mt. Carmel last year and I guess such as large claim set off alarm bells. 2 Kids is enough for any man I've done my bit to maintain population for I headed for the big man in Clane to have the snip.
Anyway I submitted my receipt for vasectomy and they told me its not eligible as its not "medically necessary."
They'd pay for the wife to take the pill (through prescription costs) but not for me to have the snip! go figure!

Anyone feel I have reason to appeal this decision??


----------

